# Help!!! new girl needs direction!lol



## nowadays (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi! Claire in Plymouth here!....over the moon to have found this site!
My boyfriend bought a VW LT31 conversion last Feb and after many months of heartbreak and frustration Alan (the camper van) is ready to show us what he's made of. we've been dreaming of doing a Cornish road trip and would preferably like to make it as grass roots and basis as possible. We spent a beautiful weekend wild camping in Trebarwith strand last month and Im hoping that folk here could give me some pointers with regards to where to wild camp in the following areas.....
BUDE
PADSTOW
NEWQUAY
HAYLE/ST IVES
SENNEN
ST MICHAELS MOUNT
THE LIZARD

Not looking to be camping in the actual names places but anywhere around or about will be cool 

Look forward to getting to know you guys!

All the best!


----------



## steve4kay (Aug 24, 2008)

welcome to the site !!!!!   trabarwith strand !! did you go past the pub to the end of the track ? and if so does the pub still charge a couple of quid ? the food in the pub is great too.


----------



## steve4kay (Aug 24, 2008)

i forgot to mention  www.rutgerboy.nl   this will answer all your questions !


----------



## steve4kay (Aug 24, 2008)

*cock up !!!*

sorry claire, that should be www.rutgerbooy.nl


----------



## nowadays (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, the Part William still allows you to camp up the lane on condition you eat and drink in the pub (I agree- great food!!) and pay a small charge . beautiful spot!

http://www.staustellbrewery.co.uk/st-austell-brewery-pubs/port-william---trebarwith.html


----------



## nowadays (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks for link!! thats great!!!


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 24, 2008)

*wild camping uk*

Thanks for that link
We will have to keep our eyes open traveling Scotland.
Don't think the Edinburgh one would be popular with the "West End"residents,
be careful in Edinburgh as the traffic wardens are ruthless on parking over lines etc .


----------



## Beniman (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Nowadays - St Michael's Mount has a great layby which "allows" overnight camping - I've stayed at least once per year for 4-5 years now. It is right on the seawall and there is nothing better than the fresh sea breeze at night and looking out in the early dawn to see St Michaeals Mount. No facilities and the road can be a little busy in the early hours at the weekends, but worth a visit.


----------

